# You guys gotta see this one.



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Can you guess what it is? Doesnt it look familiar? I just saw this on the tele and had to share it.

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/o9bpAw2OZCk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Thats right folks! A Pleco! I cant believe they didnt know what it was, it probably one of the most common aquarium fish, and I am sure these guys are no slouches. That was probably a bad eat, every one knows what catfish eat, and as they say, you are what you eat! Still though, poor fish.


BTW : Theres a thread in this same section I posted on recently about plecos. To the OP of that thread, see what I mean, they have armor! You can hear that blade cling against its skin like it was another blade!


Edit - Wow seriously **************** youtube, it always gives me problems for some stupid reason. Anyways since youtube wont let me embed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9bpAw2OZCk


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually most catfish meat tastes pretty good..
one of the members of our local club is an aquatics biologists for the cleveland zoo....a few years ago he went to south america for a couple of weeks..plecos were common in the local market as were tigrinnis cats...tigrinnis are very expensive here..i have seen some 18" specimens sell for $1500......
americans are very wealthy compared to most others..what we find disgusting some find tasty..amongst other odd things ; my mother loved calf and pork brains...you couldn't pay me to eat them....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree. I'd never eat one.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

opps didnt mean to


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Boyfriend and I were watching this the other night, and got all excited when we saw the fish these two were pulling from the water. lol, we were both screaming "It's a pleco! It's a pleco! How can you not know what kind of fish that is?!"


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

If you watch or watched River Monsters with Jeremy Wade, he went to south america at one point and was at a wildlife research place. I want to say it was the National Institute for Amazonian Research. I swear I have never seen pleco's that big. Royal pleco's that were easily 18" preserved in formalin. I'll see if I can find the video.

I'm pretty sure it was: River Monsters: Amazon Flesh eaters where they were talking about the fish swimming up a mans urethra. And I see the lab that I remember clearly of the lady pulling out HUGE pleco's. But I can't find the scene of her pulling out the pleco's in the formalin box. I mean, a box full of ridiculous sized pleco's. One after another and different species too that all took 2 hands to get. Like this one below: L418


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the little catfish that swims up the urethra is called the "candiru"....i have kept them before....
there are species of plecos that can reach 4 feet in length..yep...royals can get big...i am thinking of getting 5 or 6 of them for the wife...buy them smaller..less expensive..


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea thats kind of normal sizes for certain types of Royals and other plecos.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the one in the pic is a female...most royal types run from 12-20 inches...that is a damn big poop machine....lol


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

lohachata said:


> the one in the pic is a female...most royal types run from 12-20 inches...that is a damn big poop machine....lol


Lol HELL YEA, one of my plecos that are not even 6 inches yet, does craps that are over 13-15 inches. Maybe even longer, I dont spend too long watching it continue to grow.


----------

